# best dry food for a dogue de bordeaux



## plugg14 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi there everybody, whats the best dry food to feed my 10week dogue de bordeaux puppy, the breeder i bought puppy from says to use royal canin but i,ve read that its not that good and its also giving the pup the 2 bob bits was thinking to try arden grange any suggestions would be great


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html

Have a look through there Hun, anything green is fine. But you're right about royal canin.

There's also a thread on the next page asking the exact same thing, might be worth giving that a read too.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/208494-suggestions-decent-dried-food-ddb-puppy.html


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

You could also try wet food.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/194976-wet-dog-food-index.html


----------

